# Femmina/donna



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Leggendo un 3d in scanantoio mi è venuta l'idea di porvi questa domanda: che cosa differenzia una femmina da una donna e, ovviamente, un maschio da un uomo?
Se fosse possibile evitare liti ve ne sarei grata...altrimenti...sotto a chi tocca


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Giugno 2009)

femmine lo puo essere anche una bambina di 8 anni
donna no
maschio leggi sopra
facile no?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> femmine lo puo essere anche una bambina di 8 anni
> donna no
> maschio leggi sopra
> facile no?


anch'io la vedo così, femmina/maschio è una questione fisica mentre donna/uomo è quello che una femmina/maschio diventa grazie alla propria educazione, alle esperienze di vita, etc. E' uno stadio + "evoluto".
Ci sono però persone che non evolvono e restano allo stadio fisico tutta la vita.


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ci sono però persone che non evolvono e restano allo stadio fisico tutta la vita.


 tipo l'attore che faceva arnold.......il negretto


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Giugno 2009)

ci si dovrebbe prima intendere su cosa si vuol indicare con la parola femmina.
se è un modo per dire donna o un modo per indicare una donna molto femminile.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ci si dovrebbe prima intendere su cosa si vuol indicare con la parola femmina.
> se è un modo per dire donna o un modo per indicare una donna molto femminile.


secondo me ha un'accezione sessuale. Una femmina è una donna provocante (secondo me, sia chiaro), però è più riduttivo rispetto a donna


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me ha un'accezione sessuale. Una femmina è una donna provocante (secondo me, sia chiaro), *però è più riduttivo rispetto a donna*


 Essendo femmina/maschio divisioni di genere, applicabili a qualunque specie animale, sono termini chiaramente più generici e riduttivi.
Poi nell'accezione comune, con essi si intentendono donne o uomini particolarmente sessuati. E quindi, più provocanti nell'immaginario comune.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me ha un'accezione sessuale. Una femmina è una donna provocante (secondo me, sia chiaro), però è più riduttivo rispetto a donna


perché, erroneamente, si dà a quel termine una connotazione legata al sesso, mentre si usano termini che contengono la stessa radice, tipo: femminismo, femminino, femminilità, ai quali si dà tutt'altra valenza...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché, erroneamente, si dà a quel termine una connotazione legata al sesso, mentre si usano termini che contengono la stessa radice, tipo: femminismo, femminino, femminilità, ai quali si dà tutt'altra valenza...


----------



## Old danut (22 Giugno 2009)

Femmina e maschio dipendono esclusivamente dal sesso, uomo e donna sono status dati da come si è, dalla capacità di prendersi le proprie responsabilità!


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> perché, erroneamente, si dà a quel termine una connotazione legata al sesso, mentre si usano termini che contengono la stessa radice, tipo: femminismo, femminino, femminilità, ai quali si dà tutt'altra valenza...


*femmina*
1 _sf_
nome generico che indica ogni animale appartenente al sesso destinato a partorire i figli o a deporre le uova

2 _sf_
donna adulta, [anche in senso spregiativo]

*donna*
1 _sf_
la femmina dell'uomo

2 _sf_
moglie

3 _sf_
dama, signora

ho tralasciato i significati non pertinenti col discorso.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Leggendo un 3d in scanantoio mi è venuta l'idea di porvi questa domanda: che cosa differenzia una femmina da una donna e, ovviamente, un maschio da un uomo?
> Se fosse possibile evitare liti ve ne sarei grata...altrimenti...sotot a chi tocca


non c'è nessuna differenza tra femmina e donna.
Nessunissima
Poi ognuno può dargli la connotazione che preferisce ma non c'è differenza


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non c'è nessuna differenza tra femmina e donna.
> Nessunissima
> Poi ognuno può dargli la connotazione che preferisce ma non c'è differenza


immagino che tdi intendesse dire: cos'è che fa dire di una donna mira che femmina, inteso come gnocca scopabile?
è un mistero, cara tdi; al di là della facile retorica, già omero cantava di quanto il fascino di certe donne mandi in tilt il cervello degli uomini.. non a caso lo descrisse bene con il canto delle sirene.
si dice che qualcuno gliene chiese il motivo per sentirsi rispondere che solo una nave condotta da donne sarebbe passata indenne di là...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

tdi?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> immagino che tdi intendesse dire: cos'è che fa dire di una donna mira che femmina, inteso come gnocca scopabile?
> è un mistero, cara tdi; al di là della facile retorica, già omero cantava di quanto il fascino di certe donne mandi in tilt il cervello degli uomini.. non a caso lo descrisse bene con il canto delle sirene.
> si dice che qualcuno gliene chiese il motivo per sentirsi rispondere che solo una nave condotta da donne sarebbe passata indenne di là...


 
capisco. Però è anche evidente che la società non mette sullo stesso piano i 2 termini. Da un punto di vista del lessico sembrerebbero essere la stessa cosa se no nche femmina può essere usato anche come dispregiativo


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tdi?


mi chiama sempre così


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> capisco. Però è anche evidente che la società non mette sullo stesso piano i 2 termini. Da un punto di vista del lessico sembrerebbero essere la stessa cosa se no nche femmina può essere usato anche come dispregiativo


 femina in latino indicava anche schiave e prostitute....di qui l'acceione spesso negativa con cui è usato il termine


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> femina in latino indicava anche schiave e prostitute....di qui l'acceione spesso negativa con cui è usato il termine


ah, ok. quindi si ritorna a bomba, "femmina" viene usato + x la sua accezione sessuale, mentre "donna" x indicare l'essere femminile nel suo insieme di abilità, esperienze e sentimenti


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> femina in latino indicava anche schiave e prostitute....di qui l'acceione spesso negativa con cui è usato il termine


ma chi è che usa femmina con accezione negativa??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ah, ok. quindi si ritorna a bomba, "femmina" viene usato + x la sua accezione sessuale, mentre "donna" x indicare l'essere femminile nel suo insieme di abilità, esperienze e sentimenti


sole sono intervenuta solo per dirti perchè,  secondo me, femmina ha per molti un'accezione negativa. non ho detto che sono della stessa opinione. Ho scritto nel thread da cui hai preso spunto che non torno più sull'argomento e intendo mantenere il punto. Per me anche questo è essere femmina o donna....o il vocabolo che si ritiene + opportuno


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi è che usa femmina con accezione negativa??


 non chiederlo a me.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> non chiederlo a me.


guarda che casomai è il contrario.
Si dice "che femmina" in senso di complimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	




forse tu intendi malafemmina


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma chi è che usa femmina con accezione negativa??


malafemmina...
è un lavoro da femmina...etc. etc.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che casomai è il contrario.
> Si dice "che femmina" in senso di complimento
> 
> 
> ...


scem


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> scem


ma ero seria! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













che femmina!!!
inteso come complimento.


Quella è una femmina con la F maiuscola


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> sole sono intervenuta solo per dirti perchè, secondo me, femmina ha per molti un'accezione negativa. non ho detto che sono della stessa opinione. Ho scritto nel thread da cui hai preso spunto che non torno più sull'argomento e intendo mantenere il punto. Per me anche questo è essere femmina o donna....o il vocabolo che si ritiene + opportuno


è vero, ho preso spunto da un tuo intervento e dalle reazioni che ne sono seguite per cercare di capire. Sto solo cercando di discutere con voi, se tu 6 di un'opinione diversa esprimila liberamente senza sentirti nè punta sul vivo, nè offesa, perchè questo non è lo scopo del 3d.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> è vero, ho preso spunto da un tuo intervento e dalle reazioni che ne sono seguite per cercare di capire. Sto solo cercando di discutere con voi, se tu 6 di un'opinione diversa esprimila liberamente senza sentirti nè punta sul vivo, nè offesa, perchè questo non è lo scopo del 3d.


 non mi sento nè offesa nè punta sul vivo sole! ci mancherebbe, sei una ragazza gentile e piena di garbo....semplicemente mi è dispiaciuto notare che in alcuni post molto spesso si vede solo quello che si vuol vedere, tutto qui. Non prendertela tu se non intervengo ulteriormente a dire la mia sul punto.


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non c'è nessuna differenza tra femmina e donna.
> Nessunissima
> Poi ognuno può dargli la connotazione che preferisce ma non c'è differenza


Tocca a me quotarti adesso...


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *non c'è nessuna differenza tra femmina e donna.*
> *Nessunissima*
> Poi ognuno può dargli la connotazione che preferisce ma non c'è differenza


 Tra una femmina di calamaro e te non c'è alcuna differenza?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tra una femmina di calamaro e te non c'è alcuna differenza?


in padella lei è più buona


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> in padella lei è più buona


 preferisco il sushi...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> preferisco il sushi...


allora son più buona io


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora son più buona io


 Ne sono certo...


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

secondo me femmina è inteso nel senso di sessuosa, che ti fa sesso.
e per noi un uomo così è molto maschio..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Essendo femmina/maschio divisioni di genere, applicabili a qualunque specie animale, sono termini chiaramente più generici e riduttivi.
> Poi nell'accezione comune, con essi si intentendono donne o uomini particolarmente sessuati. E quindi, più provocanti nell'immaginario comune.


 Mi hai tolto i tasti dalle dita.


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto i tasti dalle dita.


 Non era mia intenzione farlo... ma mi fa piacere!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me femmina è inteso nel senso di sessuosa, che ti fa sesso.
> e per noi un uomo così è molto maschio..


 Infatti sono termini che possono essere usati nei confronti dell'altro sesso così come f.i.g.o o f.i.g.a ma normalmente non li si usa per se stessi se non in un contesto ironico.


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti sono termini che possono essere usati nei confronti dell'altro sesso così come f.i.g.o o f.i.g.a ma normalmente non li si usa per se stessi se non in un contesto ironico.


Mah...


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mah...


a te dicono spesso che pezzo di femmina?
oppure tu dici spesso,....ahhh come sei maschio?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mah...


 Mah


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a te dicono spesso che pezzo di femmina?
> oppure tu dici spesso,....ahhh come sei maschio?


Difficilissimo...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a te dicono spesso che pezzo di femmina?
> oppure tu dici spesso,....ahhh come sei maschio?


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Difficilissimo...


però capisci che dire di un uomo è così maschio non ha una collocazione che so...per dire che ha un bel modo di ragionare?


----------



## MK (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però capisci che dire di un uomo è così maschio non ha una collocazione che so...per dire che ha un bel modo di ragionare?


Parli di attributi? No.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> secondo me femmina è inteso nel senso di sessuosa, che ti fa sesso.
> e per noi un uomo così è molto maschio..


concordo con Bru!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> però capisci che dire di un uomo è così maschio non ha una collocazione che so...per dire che ha un bel modo di ragionare?


Prescindendo dai gusti di ognuna/o... un esempio.

 Maschio:







Femmina:


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

muflone ma come ti permetti di pubblicare la mia foto?


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> muflone ma come ti permetti di pubblicare la mia foto?


 Scusa, sto andando a prenotare un biglietto per Linate...


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Prescindendo dai gusti di ognuna/o... un esempio.
> 
> Maschio:
> 
> ...


 
due perfetti esempi di maschio e femmina.
come maschio però dotto collega io che sono obsoleta opterei per questo:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> due perfetti esempi di maschio e femmina.
> come maschio però dotto collega io che sono obsoleta opterei per questo:


mai!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> due perfetti esempi di maschio e femmina.
> come maschio però dotto collega io che sono obsoleta opterei per questo:


_"... un giorno senza sangue è come un giorno senza sole..."_ ... grande macho,  El Grinta!


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> mai!


hay, ma dov'eri finita?


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _"... un giorno senza sangue è come un giorno senza sole..."_ ... grande macho, El Grinta!


 
posso ficcarti la lingua in bocca?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> mai!


a me piaceva un botto!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> posso ficcarti la lingua in bocca?


 Non son cose da chiedere... fallo e basta!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

una versione di macho troppo esaltata pee i miei gsti... ma anche clooney mi fa andare di corpo!
vincent cassel e' il mio ideale di maaculo... vaf******o al touch screen!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> una versione di macho troppo esaltata pee i miei gsti... ma anche clooney mi fa andare di corpo!
> vincent cassel e' il mio ideale di maaculo... vaf******o al touch screen!


per me è un roito


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non son cose da chiedere... fallo e basta!


attento che ora la faccio roteare a destra..


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

De gustibus non est disputandum... ma era solo per fare esempi di mascoli e femmene... visto che c'erano dubbi.


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> attento che ora la faccio roteare a destra..


 Vai pure...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> De gustibus non est disputandum... ma era solo per fare esempi di mascoli e femmene... visto che c'erano dubbi.


indubbiamente...pero'pee me george e'cago


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me è un roito


anche x me...mi sembra il lupo mannaro


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> indubbiamente...pero'pee me george e'cago


 Dici???? Cosa te lo fa pensare?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dici???? Cosa te lo fa pensare?


excuse me french... ma con tutta la **** che pptrebbe avere si presenta alle prime con la mamma! a 50 anni pare sttano


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> excuse me french... ma con tutta la **** che pptrebbe avere si presenta alle prime con la mamma! a 50 anni pare sttano


 in effetti... ma magari è il classico scapolo mammone...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> in effetti... ma magari è il classico scapolo mammone...



da evitare quanto il piccolo cujo


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> in effetti... ma magari è il classico scapolo mammone...
















tra un po' diranno che pure rex è gay


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> da evitare quanto il piccolo cujo


 poco ma sicuro... il tipo più mortale che c'è


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra un po' diranno che pure rex è gay


 Ma il dinosauro???


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra un po' diranno che pure rex è gay


corrono voci che tra lui e lassie ci fosse stata una storia seria.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma il dinosauro???



ma no, bischero.
Il commissario


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no, bischero.
> Il commissario


... il pastore tedesco ghei? Ma poi lassie non era femmina? Rintintin penso maschio, ma lassie l'ho sempre immaginata femmina!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... il pastore tedesco ghei? Ma poi lassie non era femmina? Rintintin penso maschio, ma lassie l'ho sempre immaginata femmina!

























se segui quel che dice la stordita stai fresco


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> poco ma sicuro... il tipo più mortale che c'è


che poi come attore non mi dice un cazzo...nella realta'se ne va in giro con la mamma...e'un bel tipo ma abbiate pazienza non máttizza manco per errore


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> che poi come attore non mi dice un cazzo...nella realta'se ne va in giro con la mamma...e'un bel tipo ma abbiate pazienza non máttizza manco per errore


è un po' sul filone cary grant. Bello, di classe ma che non attizza.


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> che poi come attore non mi dice un cazzo...nella realta'se ne va in giro con la mamma...e'un bel tipo ma abbiate pazienza non máttizza manco per errore


Però al titty twister era attizzante, dai...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però al titty twister era attizzante, dai...


si ma solo in quel film... ed era all'ombra del mio vero ammore


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> si ma solo in quel film... ed era all'ombra del mio vero ammore


 Lo so che lo ami...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Però spassionatamente, in quel film Clooney faceva ombra a tutti. Secondo me è il suo migliore!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se segui quel che dice la stordita stai fresco


 Bru' ma lassie è maschio o femmina????


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so che lo ami...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cazzi! la vera star era salma 

	
	
		
		
	


	




indubbiamente e'il film in cui m e'piaiito di piu'...dovrrbbe fare piu'parti da cattivo e meno da pesce lesso... come pitt... che per carita'molto bravo in benjamin ma il meglio l'ha dato in altri ruoli... non vedo lóra di vederlo col mio ammore


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bru' ma lassie è maschio o femmina????


femmina.
alla fine fa i cuccioli.
però era una vera puttanona


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> cazzi! la vera star era salma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beh lei è fuori concorso... ecco una vera FEMMINA! Santanico Pandemonium...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Non guarderei mai più un'altra donna, lo giuro!!!!
Si, dovrebbe fare più il cattivo... molti attori a dir la verità dovrebbero, interpretare un vero cattivo è un ruolo più difficile del buono. Tanti non vogliono provarci... Sergio Leone aveva visto giusto con Henry Fonda, il buono per antonomasia delle famiglie borghesi americane. Un gelido cattivo dagli occhi azzurri! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Pitt scalpatore di tedeschi... che ficata!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

ci credete se vi dico che non ho mai visto lessie?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)




----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> femmina.
> alla fine fa i cuccioli.
> però era una vera puttanona


 Vabbè, da un cane che ti aspetti... santa maria goretti?


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè, da un cane che ti aspetti... santa maria goretti?


le avevano insegnato la religione a bastonate


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> le avevano insegnato la religione a bastonate


ma a chi...a lassie?


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma a chi...a lassie?



al tre rotea tutto a sinistra


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

*racchie!*

vi piace Kimi o vi fa cagher?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma il dinosauro???


 Ecco perché si sono estinti!!!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh lei è fuori concorso... ecco una vera FEMMINA! Santanico Pandemonium...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pitt fara' un figurone 

	
	
		
		
	


	




anche di caprio per esempio lo preferisco nei ruoli meno sdolcinati... mi piacerebbe vederr will smith in un film di tarantino


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vi piace Kimi o vi fa cagher?


si anche come pilota


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

chi è kimi?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> si anche come pilota








la F1 mi fa schifo. però è figo Kimi


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi è kimi?


Raikonnen, pilota di F1


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi è kimi?


kimi raikkonen pilota di formula 1


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *la F1 mi fa schifo*. però è figo Kimi


ti ho segnalata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





jason e. molto piu' figo... ma il meglio era eddie irvine


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

*sì, non è male*



Lettrice ha detto:


> ti ho segnalata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ti ho segnalata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi fa cagher molle la F1, ma visto che il mio boy non perde un GP almeno cerco di trovare qualcosa di interessante


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mi fa cagher molle la F1, ma visto che il mio boy non perde un GP almeno cerco di trovare qualcosa di interessante


il buffet???


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

*beh,manco Fisichella è da buttare*







pian pianino 'sto sport del menga comincia a piacermi


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il buffet???


i piloti


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

mi fanno cagare molle tutti


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi fanno cagare molle tutti


 
ma a te piacciono i vecchiacci!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

io trovo che barrichello abbia la faccia simpatica e sia carino


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mi fa cagher molle la F1, ma visto che il mio boy non perde un GP almeno cerco di trovare qualcosa di interessante


quando _suchmaker _esrdi' in ferrari non ne perdevo uno...grossi scontri con quell'imbullettato di hakkinen che piangeva tra i cespugli 

	
	
		
		
	


	





col tempo e'diventato un po'palloso... ci vuole un nuovo campione per vivacizzare


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io trovo che barrichello abbia la faccia simpatica e sia carino


pee me e'un cesso ma e' mplto simpatico


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> pian pianino 'sto sport del menga comincia a piacermi


luu e'un bel figliuolo


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> pee me e'un cesso ma e' mplto simpatico


cesso cesso no, ma a me quando hanno l'aria simpatica vanno già bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	













e comunque il più bello in assoluto era lui


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> quando _suchmaker _esrdi' in ferrari non ne perdevo uno...grossi scontri con quell'imbullettato di hakkinen che piangeva tra i cespugli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
io cerco di avvicinarmi alla sua passione, gli faccio domande e cerco di guardare i GP ma lui mi zittisce dicendo che non faccio altro che disturbare. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Un giorno x disgrazia gli ho fatto perdere la partenza...avevo visto che erano già partiti e mi sono piazzata davanti alla tv a fare qualcosa....che ne sapevo io che fanno 2 partenze?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

Ma chi sono questi con la faccia da meccanico?


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma chi sono questi con la faccia da meccanico?




















   deformazione. passi anni insieme ad un operaio metalmeccanico e alla fine non vedi altro


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cesso cesso no, ma a me quando hanno l'aria simpatica vanno già bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Grandioso  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Peccato non averlo potuto vedere duellare col crucco!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grandioso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



per  me vinceva lui (senna). Il crucco non lo sopporto anche se è bravissimo


----------



## brugola (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grandioso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ci sarebbe stato match..


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grandioso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vero... anche se secondo me avrebbe vinto il crucco di meeda 

	
	
		
		
	


	





forse e' meglio che non si siano mai scontrati


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

A macchina pari, penso che sulla gara secca poteva anche vincere Senna. Ma il campionato lo vinceva il crucco. Molto più freddo, IMHO.


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Comunque in fatto di motori, il finale del moto gp di Catalogna è una delle cose più grandiose mai viste! Lorenzo e Rossi hanno fatto vedere cosa vuol dire guidare senza paura di ammazzarsi. Era un duello all'ok corral!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

Visto come si evoluto il thread ...l'auto è femmina?


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Visto come si evoluto il thread ...l'auto è femmina?


 auto e soprattutto moto sono sempre femmine!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> auto e soprattutto moto sono sempre femmine!


 E' per questo che non me frega una cippa?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A macchina pari, penso che sulla gara secca poteva anche vincere Senna. Ma il campionato lo vinceva il crucco. Molto più freddo, IMHO.


sulla gara secca tuto puo'  essere... il crucco ha dato seria prova di bravura con la benetton e allínizio con una farrari di merda contto un mclaren spaventosamente piu'avanti...s_orpassandone_ láltro crucco a monte carlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








senna ottimo pilota per carita' ma il crucco era il pacchetto completo esclusa la simpatia po caridari de deusu


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' per questo che non me frega una cippa?


Santa subito!


----------



## Nobody (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> sulla gara secca tuto puo' essere... il crucco ha dato seria prova di bravura con la benetton e allínizio con una farrari di merda contto un mclaren spaventosamente piu'avanti...s_orpassandone_ láltro crucco a monte carlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il crucco ha soprattutto dimostrato di capirne in fatto di evoluzione e settaggi... ha preso una macchina di merda ed in un anno l'ha trasformata. Per questo dicevo che il campionato lo avrebbe vinto lui. Senza nulla togliere alla sua paurosa bravura alla guida. La simpatia... si, non era il suo forte, almeno con noi italiani. Ma lassù stiamo sulle palle ancora a parecchia gente...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Senna era un vero campione, ma lo vedo un pelo inferiore.


----------



## soleluna80 (22 Giugno 2009)

Mannaggia a me e a quando ho dato il là con la F1! anche qui me la devo beccare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mannaggia a me e a quando ho dato il là con la F1! anche qui me la devo beccare


 Ma perché fanno due partenze?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma perché fanno due partenze?


uno e' il giro di riscaldamento


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> uno e' il giro di riscaldamento








  ..non me la bevo...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mannaggia a me e a quando ho dato il là con la F1! anche qui me la devo beccare


se inizirai ad appassionarti sara' la fine 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   io mi svegliavo a orari assurdi per guardare il gp


----------



## Old sperella (22 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> se inizirai ad appassionarti sara' la fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io ho smesso , l'ho guardata per anni . 
mi rimane solo la passione per il motogp


----------



## Lettrice (22 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il crucco ha soprattutto dimostrato di capirne in fatto di evoluzione e settaggi... ha preso una macchina di merda ed in un anno l'ha trasformata. Per questo dicevo che il campionato lo avrebbe vinto lui. Senza nulla togliere alla sua paurosa bravura alla guida. La simpatia... si, non era il suo forte, almeno con noi italiani. Ma lassù stiamo sulle palle ancora a parecchia gente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


puo'rompere ammetterlo ma e' cosi' anche per me...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> vi piace Kimi o vi fa cagher?


è strafigo


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> è strafigo


Chi è?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> pian pianino 'sto sport del menga comincia a piacermi


 a me Fisico dà l'idea del burino


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque in fatto di motori, il finale del moto gp di Catalogna è una delle cose più grandiose mai viste! Lorenzo e Rossi hanno fatto vedere cosa vuol dire guidare senza paura di ammazzarsi. Era un duello all'ok corral!


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io ho smesso , l'ho guardata per anni .
> mi rimane solo la passione per il motogp


 La F1 è in lento declino da anni... il moto gp è bello, ma la superbike forse anche di più.


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (23 Giugno 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Leggendo un 3d in scanantoio mi è venuta l'idea di porvi questa domanda: che cosa differenzia una femmina da una donna e, ovviamente, un maschio da un uomo?
> Se fosse possibile evitare liti ve ne sarei grata...altrimenti...sotto a chi tocca


femmina-maschio: è questione di "sesso"

donna-uomo: è questione di materia grigia

di femmine e maschi ne è pieno il mondo; le donne e gli uomini sono rari


----------

